# small rual station and freight depot



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Sometime ago I decided I needed to build a small rural station along with a freight house combo, Started with a Korber station and added a waiting platform with roof provided from part of a aristo-craft waiting platform. I wanted the roof between the station and platform to continuous, (it rains a lot in Florida), and I ripped 1 side of the roof long ways and then cut into 2 equal lengths trying to match the shake roof shingles as best as possible. I found the original rafters from the waiting platform matched the same angle as the roof on the Korber station. I then added the rafters, and posts to hold up the roof from evergreen styrene and finished the bottom of the roof support post using Playmobil railing and corner pieces. I attached the building and support posts to a piece of PVC lumber that comes textured on 1 side and smooth on the other. Was originally going to cut planks into it but after a short planning section, nixed that idea for the trouble and work not worth the reward. The roof of the station is removable to access the LED light batteries and there is a small slide switch under the eve that works the lights of which there is 1 in the station and 2 in the platform area. The original station was a pretty bright hot yellow so I painted it and ivory color with red trim reminiscent of the old station in National Gardens, Fl. Next on to the freight house. I had a Playmobil safari add on kit which included supports, railings, posts with floors and ramps + steps. I finally came up with a design that looked reasonable, added part of a broken Bachmann boxcar for the building. Covered up the Playmobil flooring as it was large tile with evergreen grooved sheet to simulate wood planking and gave it a wood look with acrylics. Found 1 of my monogram car mechanics and made him painting the roof where rotting wood was replaced. Added bolt castings to large timbers going around the structure. Also besides raining a lot down here it is hot, so I found some cyclone turbine roof vents, they were marked as "O" scale but they looked big enough to me. Back in the 40ths and 50ths you saw them on everything and during the winter they would be covered up with plastic sheeting or hoods. Nothing like the sound of 1 in much need of lubrication in the middle of the night. Still have some more detail to do but pretty much done. I lite the freight house with a out side goose neck lamp that I replaced the bulb with an LED and is powered by 2 AAA batteries that are housed in a battery box with switch that is painted like a steamer trunk.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill;

I really like what you have done to the station. We had some of those "wind turbine" roof vents (from Sears) on our house for many years. Used to have to get on the roof to cover them, using garbage bags and duct tape, in the fall (to keep snow from getting into the attic). - Then up again to take it all off in the spring. Got roof ridge vents with the last re-roofing. Don't miss those trips up to the roof a bit.

Best wishes, David Meashey


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

What great looking buildings.
Love the man fixing the roof, great detail.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Ninobur (Oct 12, 2019)

Inspiring!


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

That is an awesome station. you do excellent work.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks for the kind comments, Bill


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow that looks very very nice.
Dennis


----------

